# Bluetooth Helikopter steuerung



## chris9205 (26. Jun 2012)

Hey leute, 

Ich hab vor einen Bluetooth Helikopter per Bluetooth vom PC aus zusteuern, es handelt sich um folgenden Helikopter:
Bee-wi Bluetooth Helicopter Apple red: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Bis jetzt hab ich jedoch keinerlei Vorkenntnisse in diesem Bereich wie ich den Helikopter per Bluetooth ansteuern kann, deshalb wollte ich hier jetzt erstmal mir ein paar Erfahrungen aneignen wie ich dies realisieren kann.

(Bin mir nicht sicher ob dies die richtige Stelle im Forum für den Thread ist)

MFG

chris9205


----------



## Templarthelast (26. Jun 2012)

Du kannst dir ja mal das http://www.diyphonegadgets.com/2012/04/tutorial-how-to-control-ir-helicopter.html durchelesen. Ansonsten würde ich dir raten ne Menge einfach mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## chris9205 (26. Jun 2012)

Ok also ich besitze den Helikopter noch nicht es gibt zwei Versionen von der gleichen Firma einmal für Apple und einmal für Android, was glaubt ihr welche Version besser geeignet ist?

Ok danke erstmal, gibt es denn gute Librarys für Java (eclipse) die für die Kontrolle via Bluetooth zuständig sind?

Der Link den du mir gesendet hast ist für Infrarot, glaube nicht dass ich dies für Bluetooth anwenden kann oder?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (26. Jun 2012)

Wenn du mit Java arbeiten willst --> Android. 
Wenn du keinen Mac besitzt --> Android
Wenn du dein iOS-Gerät nicht gejailbreaked hast oder bereit bist 99$ im Jahr auszugeben --> Android
... ansonsten ... --> Android
Auf der (Android-)Developer-Seite ist einiges beschrieben, garantiert auch einiges zum Thema Bluetooth ;-)


----------



## chris9205 (26. Jun 2012)

Also Android  meistens ist aber für smartphones per Bluetooth was beschrieben und nicht per PC  mal schaun vielleicht schreib ich das Programm dann halt für meinen Tablet 

Ok aber wenn ich jetzt die Verbindung aufgebaut bekäme per Bluetooth wie weis ich auf was der Helikopter reagiert? Glaube nicht dass diese Befehle die Firma rausrückt^^


----------



## Gast2 (26. Jun 2012)

chris9205 hat gesagt.:


> Glaube nicht dass diese Befehle die Firma rausrückt^^



AFAIK hat man als Kunde anspruch auf die Kommunikationsprotokolle - habe da aber keine weiteren rechtlichen Bestätigungen dazu. reverse Engineering


----------



## chris9205 (26. Jun 2012)

Ok danke erstmal ich schreib die Firma gleich morgen dann mal an.

Jedoch wenn es nicht klappen sollte, dass sie die Kommunikationsprotokolle freigeben, weiß du wie man diese selbst herausfinden könnte mit einem Programm, du hast ja Reverse enginieering bereits erwähnt hört sich auch intressant an aber leider null Plan wie ich dies anstellen soll. Wäre sehr froh wenn mir da jemand genau was erklären könnte wie ich dies anstellen soll.

MFG

chris9205


----------

